# All Dogs at OK Shelter die May 15!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG, he's beautiful. I sent it to Tiffany in hopes that she would know someone up there that can help.


----------



## AndyFarmer

I cannot believe they are putting all of those animals down...that is so sad, kinda pisses me off too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

AndyFarmer said:


> I cannot believe they are putting all of those animals down...that is so sad, kinda pisses me off too.


My thoughts also. How many animals are we talking about ???? Seems like they could break them up and distribute to other rescues, shelters,etc.


----------



## AndyFarmer

I saw a full page, so about 25,


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think there are grants out there for rescue who step in to save animals from closing shelters, etc... I know Stop the Suffering is not Full to the brim.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy

omg my heart is breaking I can't believe all those animals might die.


----------



## AndyFarmer

ummmm Maggie's Mom??? Roadtrip??!!! LOL


----------



## Cam's Mom

I'd be quite happy to take the golden, yellow lab and black lab..we live so far away!!! Its frustrating. That old pointer looks sad...I wonder if there's a pointer rescue close by? It's actually easier to place labs in my town than Goldens.

Margaret


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I don't yahoo, but if anyone does, that's were I would put out some messages to different groups.


----------



## woodysmama

I emailed YGRR...but they dont respond to petfinder pups...but i sent it anyway......


----------



## AmyinAr

I'm not far away, more than happy to help transport!


----------



## Karen519

*Going to Email..*

I am going to email the two people connected with this shelter and see how many still need rescue.

I just emld. both people (in my first msg.) and also emld. Sooner Golden Ret. rescue in OK.
http://www.sgrr.org/ContactUs/OtherQuestion/tabid/98/sbmt/1/fmmid/489/fdid/641/Default.aspx
Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## AmyinAr

great, let us know!


----------



## SheetsSM

The Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue is already working it


----------



## Karen519

*Sooner*

That is wonderful about Sooner.

I hope they take Deacon the Golden Ret. and I also mentioned the Senior Ylw. Lab to them.


----------



## Sophie's slave

The Humane Society up here in Tulsa has already taken several of the dogs from Sallisaw and are working on getting more. Sallisaw is a small town just southeast of Tulsa.


----------



## TiffanyK

SheetsSM said:


> The Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue is already working it


 
Awesome! I'll contact them as well and let them know that I can help if they need it. I was going to let yall know that I'd step in quick and get in touch with Sooner rescue myself as well. Our phones were down all day today and then I had a graduation to go to tonight.


Tiffany


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Hoping we hear good news for all of the animals at this shelter!!


----------



## SheetsSM

Coordination's been made, SGRR is pulling Deacon in the next coming days--consider him "saved".


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Great! Sure hope the others have the same good luck.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Great news, Thank You!! 
Keeping fingers crossed for the rest of the animals there.


----------



## cubbysan

Is Jenna (ACC) still around?? I noticed that one of the dogs was a Whippet mix...


----------



## Karen519

*Update on the Dogs at OK Shelter..*

I emld. Tina and Randy last night.
Here is a reply Tina sent me:
Okay as of May 9, Friday here is what has been taken and in a safe place. Now I am not sure if the GREAT lady who took some will find homes or if we need to still get them to a rescue, waiting to hear from her. But for now they are safe. Here is the list: (and please send out to others, I have no idea where all the email's have been sent)

Joanne from Vian, OK picked up these (7) and they are safe and sound but we may still need a rescue, just waiting to hear from her (Joann, maybe reply to all for the ones that you have that you would like for a rescue to still take) 
Kadee....mastiff/boxer mix
Deacon....golden retriever
Glen...wirehaired terrier w/hurt back leg
Joey...fiest/beagle mix with deformed front leg
Jozie...pug/terrier mix
Sadie...black lab 
Felena..whippet mix

I had a call when I got home and a 9 year old girl (well her mom did for her) adopted 
Brandee...rat terrier, so she is off the list.

Bozo....bull terrier/jack russel mix was adopted from the shelter this morning.

One of my wonderful foster homes north OK came down today and took:
Sanford....black lab
Caroline....rottie mix
Jeremiah....catahoula

Addie...pitbull terrier is getting adopted from a lady who lives in Missouri, meeting her tomorrow when I do the transport for Gracie and Maddie...flat coat retrievers going to Ohio. (they are from the pound) 

And a note on Nadia...we were told she was from Greece and is called a Turkish Kubosh, not sure what the heck that is or even if I am saying it right, but whatever she is she is beautiful and a fantastic girl, she came with Acillies the red brindle pitbull. Both have been obedience trained. If anyone has heard of this breed let me know! 

I just want to say thanks for all the help and offers. I know there will be others this next week and I will do my best to keep the lit going around. You all are wonderful!
*Forgot to mention one....

Abner....English pointer (the blind one) is being rescued from a group in Little Rock.
* 



*Here is the message from Randy at 9:57 PM on 5/9/08

I have 9 dogs left to rescue, you can call me on my cell 918-315-1867 , there is no cost for rescue, I have two bassett hounds, 4 terriers (mom & 3 4 month old puppies), large black lab, 1 redbond hound/grey hound.

thanks for your help

Randy Freeman ACO*


----------



## TiffanyK

This is great that so many have been taken in and rescued! I'm putting on my thinking cap this morning and will do some research today to help place the remaining dogs. I wish I knew about this last weekend - there was a big adoption fair going on in Eufala where I bought some feed. Could have been a possible place to find homes?? I dont' know.

Rescue work is all new to me, but I am here in the area somewhat and want to do anything I can. I'd even print flyers of each of the remaining dogs and post them at the local vets offices and shelter in town here and see if we can get homes for them.

If anyone has any ideas for me to look into, please let me know.


Tiffany


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Are there any bassett hound and Lab rescues in the area that might help with those dogs?


----------



## TiffanyK

I just found a website with a listing of Oklahoma animal rescues and will spend some time going through the list and seeing about making contacts with any that can help.


Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

I just found several breed rescues and several "dog" rescues and will contact them now about these dogs. Will post back here when I hear anything.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Msg from Randy on what dogs still need rescue*

*Tiffany: Thanks for offering to help and email rescues, etc.
There are 9 dogs left-see Randy's msg. and his cell phone-free to rescue.*
*Msg from Randy on what dogs still need rescue
*Contact Tina at: [email protected]
Contact Randy at: [email protected]

*Here is the message from Randy at 9:57 PM on 5/9/08

I have 9 dogs left to rescue, you can call me on my cell 918-315-1867 , there is no cost for rescue, I have two bassett hounds, 4 terriers (mom & 3 4 month old puppies), large black lab, 1 redbond hound/grey hound.

thanks for your help
Randy Freeman ACO*

I emld. Tina and Randy last night.
Here is a reply Tina sent me:
Okay as of May 9, Friday here is what has been taken and in a safe place. Now I am not sure if the GREAT lady who took some will find homes or if we need to still get them to a rescue, waiting to hear from her. But for now they are safe. Here is the list: (and please send out to others, I have no idea where all the email's have been sent)

Joanne from Vian, OK picked up these (7) and they are safe and sound but we may still need a rescue, just waiting to hear from her (Joann, maybe reply to all for the ones that you have that you would like for a rescue to still take) 
Kadee....mastiff/boxer mix
Deacon....golden retriever
Glen...wirehaired terrier w/hurt back leg
Joey...fiest/beagle mix with deformed front leg
Jozie...pug/terrier mix
Sadie...black lab 
Felena..whippet mix

I had a call when I got home and a 9 year old girl (well her mom did for her) adopted 
Brandee...rat terrier, so she is off the list.

Bozo....bull terrier/jack russel mix was adopted from the shelter this morning.

One of my wonderful foster homes north OK came down today and took:
Sanford....black lab
Caroline....rottie mix
Jeremiah....catahoula

Addie...pitbull terrier is getting adopted from a lady who lives in Missouri, meeting her tomorrow when I do the transport for Gracie and Maddie...flat coat retrievers going to Ohio. (they are from the pound) 

And a note on Nadia...we were told she was from Greece and is called a Turkish Kubosh, not sure what the heck that is or even if I am saying it right, but whatever she is she is beautiful and a fantastic girl, she came with Acillies the red brindle pitbull. Both have been obedience trained. If anyone has heard of this breed let me know! 

I just want to say thanks for all the help and offers. I know there will be others this next week and I will do my best to keep the lit going around. You all are wonderful!
Forgot to mention one....

Abner....English pointer (the blind one) is being rescued from a group in Little Rock.


----------



## TiffanyK

Thank you for posting all of your correspondance. I'm copy and pasting the info at this point in emails and am going to get offline shortly and make some phone calls as well. I have emailed Randy's quoted reply in emails (so far) to:

http://www.labrescue.net
http://www.okbr.org/

and am working though the list of rescues and shelters still. AFter I send out all the emails I can, I'll try to dig up the phone numbers to follow up with them all. I'm also going to email and call Randy and encourage him to contact the shelters/rescues that I find for the remaining dogs.

I'lll keep yall posted with anything I hear too.


Thanks so much for all the work yall do! It would be awesome if we can get all of the dogs placed safely before next Friday.

Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

In addition to the two rescues I emailed earlier, I contacted these as well:

http://www.arfok.org/
http://freetoliveok.org/index.php?option=com_dfcontact&Itemid=98
http://www.safehavenrescue.org/
http://www.arftulsa.org/

Animal Rescue And Kare of McCurtain County
Broken Bow, Oklahoma 


I got offline and called Randy and he indicated that they have 7 remaining dogs now (they hope). A couple that are still there, but they are expecting will be picked up this weekend. Remaining dogs:

1 Basset Hound
1 Very Large Black Lab
4 Brandle/rat ? Terriers about 21-22 lbs. each
1 redbone hound/ greyhound mix which he said was mostly redbone with a greyhound nose

He didn't seem sure if the yellow lab was going with the Golden boy or not, but said that they were safe in a rescue in Vian at least.

I called the shelters/recues that I had emailed and left messages on each of their voicemails.

The lab rescue email I sent bounced back and I haven't been able to find a phone number for them. I think I might be able to find a few more possible shelters or rescues still though.


Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

I talked to someone at Free To Live rescue in Norman, OK. They are full, but she gave me the phone numbers for 4 more rescues. 1 of those are full too, I left messages at 2 of them and Second Chance Rescue in Norman, OK is going to call me back after lunch to let me know if they can take in any or all of the dogs left. I told them that I would be willing to help transport the dogs if needed too. Wouldn't be an easy trip, but I'd definately do it.


Tiffany


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

TiffanyK said:


> I talked to someone at Free To Live rescue in Norman, OK. They are full, but she gave me the phone numbers for 4 more rescues. 1 of those are full too, I left messages at 2 of them and Second Chance Rescue in Norman, OK is going to call me back after lunch to let me know if they can take in any or all of the dogs left. I told them that I would be willing to help transport the dogs if needed too. Wouldn't be an easy trip, but I'd definately do it.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Way to go Tiffany!


----------



## Karen519

*Tiffany*

Tiffany:

You are an ANGEL!! If the rescue has room make sure they contact Randy on his cell phone 
my cell 918-315-1867 
and also that they email Randy and Tina, also.
I believe Tonia said she might be able to give a little transport help in the evenings.!!
Contact Tina at: [email protected]
Contact Randy at: [email protected]





Here is the message from Randy at 9:57 PM on 5/9/08

I have 9 dogs left to rescue, you can call me on my cell 918-315-1867 , there is no cost for rescue, I have two bassett hounds, 4 terriers (mom & 3 4 month old puppies), large black lab, 1 redbond hound/grey hound.

thanks for your help

Randy Freeman ACO


----------



## TiffanyK

Karen - thanks so much for posting this thread! I'm happy to help anytime I can!!!! Evefy email and phone call I've made I have made sure that they know the direct contact for the shelter is Randy with his phone number. So... they may have already been in contact with him directly and I just don't know yet.

I copied all the contacts I made, so I can follow up with them and Randy and keep up with the statis of the dogs still in need..

I'm glad to know that Tonia can possibly help transport, as I've let them all know that I can help with that as well. Sallisaw to Norman or OKC would probably be a 3 hour trip one way... well worth it though.


I'll keep posting any new info or updates that I might get here.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Here is the latest from Randy*

*Here is the latest from Randy:

I have 10 dogs in the Shelter, and many have responded. I do not know how i can possibly repay you all for your great work. I can tell you you're all wonderful.
I will update my site at about 5 pm
thanks Randy*


----------



## TiffanyK

Karen519 said:


> *Here is the latest from Randy:*
> 
> *I have 10 dogs in the Shelter, and many have responded. I do not know how i can possibly repay you all for your great work. I can tell you you're all wonderful.*
> *I will update my site at about 5 pm*
> *thanks Randy*


 
That is wonderful! i'm hoping he means that there are 10 in the shelter, but that there are less than that spoken for. When I spoke with him on the phone earlier today he said there were only 7 left that weren't spoken for. There were a few that were still there, but there were people planning to pick them up this weekend.

I did let him know that I am part of the GRF membership. I think I'll call Second Chance back and find out if they decided if they could take any in.


Thanks for the update!!! You're awesome!!

Tiffany


----------



## sharlin

Way to go you guys - GReat job.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Way to go guy !!! Tiffany, you did a great job!


----------



## TiffanyK

Ok - another update... I just called Second Chance back and they were not able to take any of the dogs in. They called the Tulsa SPCA to see if they could step in and help. I hadn't called them myself as I wasn't sure if they were no kill or not and was trying to focus on no kill shelters and rescuse for now. I'm bummed about that, they seemed hopeful. I still have messages out on at least 9 other OK shelters and recues though, so I'm still hopeful!

There are only 7-10 dogs left to save from euthanasia. I just don't think it's going to be a problem to save them from that! Forever homes would be better, but I'm thinking saving them from that is priotiy #1. I'm going to go to the website and make a flyer for each dog left with all the pertinant information and post them at all of our local vets offices on Monday morning while I wait to hear from other rescues I've contacted. I'm going to include on those flyers that I am willing to transport the dog to anyone interested in adopting it. One of our Vets is also the local shelter, so they may take them in as well.

Perhaps the Tulsa SPCA can step in and offer a little more time - or perhaps they are a no kill too - I just don't know...

Curious on thoughts with this idea... <sigh> I hate the idea of them being PTS. Wal-Mart parking lot on Saturdays has a "puppy row" ... do yall think that these dogs would be better off PTS or sold on "puppy row" for the $50 adoption fee from the shelter? Personally, whatever dogs aren't placed safe by Thursday, I'd be willing to take in and hold/offer locally or on Saturdays till they are all placed in forever homes. I dont' have the room for more dogs to keep here... but I know that there are plenty of people out there that just don't know about these dogs yet and would open their homes to them, if given the chance... but I wonder if that woudl be wrong to just sit on puppy row and offer them to strangers for $50????

I wouldn't have the time to screen potential owners. Or the no how, really. Doing this, I'd actually have to pay the $50 for each dog I took, so that is all I would ask of a potential new owner. I'm thinking out loud, but I dont' think I will sit back and allow any of the remaining dogs to be euthanized on Friday. I can't take them for long, but I can give them a little longer to find homes and get seriously active in placing them... just wouldn't be able to be as scrutinizing as some of the rescue's would be.. so what is better?????


Tiffany


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Trying to follow all of this. I am a little confused about the shelter closing, is it closing for good or just for 3 weeks while Randy is away?


----------



## TiffanyK

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Trying to follow all of this. I am a little confused about the shelter closing, is it closing for good or just for 3 weeks while Randy is away?


To be perfectly honest I don't understand fully what is going on with this shelter. What I do understand is that this shelter was mainly run by Randy Freeman and that he is going to be away for 3 weeks.

I hope someone corrects me where I am wrong on this.. because my focus has been on getting these dogs placed safe before next friday...

3 weeks is too long, of course to leave dogs unattended, and there doesn't seem to be anyone that can step in????

My understanding is that any dogs left in this shelter will be euthanized next friday, May 16th.

when I spoke with randy today on the phone, he said that he is the lowest guy on the police force which put him in charge of this shelter???? I apologize that I don't have more details, but I was focused on what dogs are left and helping get them placed. He said he is the only one that looks after these animals and since he is leaving the country, noone is picking up the task???? All very disheartening to me, but I have tried to jump into action and haven't asked too many questions myself.


I'm a little bothered that when I spoke with him he said there were 7 dogs left and gave me the list, but when Karen got a reply later there were 10 dogs left. When I spoke with him he wasn 't even sure of the golden, Deacon.. when I asked about Deacon he said they were computer generated names and he didn't know unless I said what breed????? But when I asked about the Catahoula he asked for the dogs name to identify him :doh:I told him Jeremiah and he stumbled about the answer - sadly as my husband or my FIL would have been interested in taking it in.


I'm working on doing what I can for the dogs - not sure what to make of the shelter that is closing!


Tiffany


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I thought he was going out of the country to run an orphanage and the 3 weeks was training prior. I could be way wrong.... my brain has been in a fog lately.


----------



## Sophie's slave

Tiffany, the Tulsa APCA is a no kill shelter, absolutely. They would be fine there. Animal Rescue Foundation is another resource at www.arftulsa.org. What you're doing is wonderful and if I can help, please let me know...


----------



## Sophie's slave

Sorry. Meant Tulsa SPCA.


----------



## TiffanyK

Sophie's slave said:


> Tiffany, the Tulsa APCA is a no kill shelter, absolutely. They would be fine there. Animal Rescue Foundation is another resource at www.arftulsa.org. What you're doing is wonderful and if I can help, please let me know...


thank you!!! I'll be thrilled if the Tulsa SPCA can take these dogs in... and will help them in anyway to get them placed in homes too. I did contact the arftulsa.org too - I'm pretty sure they were one of the org's I left a message on the voicemail about this.

I PROMISE... with you being in Tulsa - I will let you know if there is anything you can do to help...and that said - don't think for one second that any contacts I've made don't need to be contacted again 


Tiffany


----------



## Sophie's slave

Hey, not sure where you are exactly, but hoping that you missed out on the nasty weather that hit the McAlester area. Everything was just to the east of us, but apparently Pitcher, up near Miami, was hit pretty badly by a tornado and there were six fatalities. I hate this time of year in Oklahoma...
Will work on contacting folks on Monday. With all the good karma following Dax's homecoming, the pups are bound to get out of Sallisaw!


----------



## TiffanyK

Sophie's slave said:


> Hey, not sure where you are exactly, but hoping that you missed out on the nasty weather that hit the McAlester area. Everything was just to the east of us, but apparently Pitcher, up near Miami, was hit pretty badly by a tornado and there were six fatalities. I hate this time of year in Oklahoma...
> Will work on contacting folks on Monday. With all the good karma following Dax's homecoming, the pups are bound to get out of Sallisaw!


 
We're safe so far tonight! T-storms, tornado warnings, can't stay online at all, but we are safe here. We are actualy about 20-25 miles NW of McAlester. I kind of hate this time of year as well... the news is coming in now and I can't believe how close these tornados came!!!!! I'm glad I was trying to get back onling and on GRF and not worrying about this. WOW....

Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Latest Update-dogs Still Need Rescue*

*A LADY NAMED JOANNE PULLED THESE 7 dogs BUT THEY STILL NEED RESCUES TO GO TO:*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10825420

[*B]Joanne from Vian, OK picked up these (7) and they are safe and sound but we still need a rescue. She took them so they will be safe but will have to take them back when Randy returns.....so PLEASE look over the list and see if any can come to rescue!

Kadee....mastiff/boxer mix
Deacon....golden retriever
Jozie...pug/terrier mix
Sadie...black lab 
Felena..whippet mix
Glen...wirehaired terrier w/hurt back leg (RESCUED)
Joey...fiest/beagle mix with deformed front leg (RESCUED)* 


*Still at the shelter:

Acillies....red brindle pitbull terrier
Chance...black/white pitbull terrier
Charla...red nose pitbull terrier
Dacquari...purebred basset hound
Honey...greyhound/redbone mix
Kebo....basset/boxer mix
Nadia...that Turkish type dog
Travis...black lab
Kippy...silver/black brindle staffie mix
Abner...English Setter, blind....(rescue is taking)
3 crate pups...(I will get those Monday)
5 cats at the old church mission room* [/B]I am sure he will get more in this week and I will do my best to keep everyone posted and updated. Again, I want to thank any and all that has helped and that can help! 

*Tina 918-775-7172 [email protected]
Randy 918-315-1867 [email protected]*
******I just emld. Sooner Gold. Ret. Rescue Again, to let them know that Deacon is out of shelter with lady Joanne that pulled him but STILL NEEDS A RESCUE! I also told them about the two Blk. Labs, Sadie who is out of shelter w/Joanne, and Travis., Black Lab that is still in the shelter!!*


----------



## TiffanyK

I thought that Sooner rescue was taking Deacon.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Charlie: 

Here was the post about Sooner:
05-09-2008, 09:24 PM 
*SheetsSM 
New Member Join Date: Jan 2008
Location: Oklahoma City, OK
Posts: 3 

The Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue is already working it
*

BUT
According to Tina's msg from May 11, 5:11 A.M., Joanne from VIan, OK, pulled Deacon and 6 other dogs but some of them including Deacon still needs rescues to go to~

I emld. Sooner again this morning!

Perhaps it would be better to call Tina, since Randy seems to be confused as to what is going on. One of the reasons he might have said there were 7 dogs and then 10 dogs, is I think they have to continue taking dogs in.

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO EVERYONE-WILL BE OUT ALL DAY W/MY SIS, RONNIE-GOING TO VISIT MY DEAR MOM AND DAD AT THE CEMETERY.*


----------



## Karen519

*Heard from Erin of Sooner*

Erin from Sooner contacted me and told me to contact Lisle of AGA 

Karen, 
I am very glad to hear that Deacon was pulled temporarily. Its my understanding that he still needs a rescue however. Please contact Adopt a Golden in Atlanta, as they may be interested in him. They contacted me yesterday to inquire about him. They are a wonderful and well supported group. You can email them at [email protected]. Thanks! (Hopefully if we can get Deacon into a rescue, your friend can go grab another dog out the that shelter and keep that dog where Deacon was.) 

I emld. [email protected], so I'm hoping they can take Deacon.Karen


----------



## Karen519

*Got this reply from Lisle of AGA*

Adopt A Golden Atlanta can take the dog into our rescue if you know of someone who can bring the dog to Atlanta. Surely there are rescues closer to that who will step up???



*Note from me (Karen) I am worried that Deacon won't find a rescue!!!
Don't know why Sooner would ask Adopt a Golden Atlanta to take Deacon?*


----------



## TiffanyK

So Deacon still needs a home. Didnt' someone here post that they would take him??? If so, maybe we could coordinate a transport and I'd be happy to take the first leg to get him to a forever home.

Maybe we can find out more about Deacon specifically and go from there. I'm still focused on getting the last dogs somewhere safe for now. 

Is it normal that a shelter that is closing still has to take in dogs??? It kind of just doesn't make sense to me.


Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

Karen519 said:


> Adopt A Golden Atlanta can take the dog into our rescue if you know of someone who can bring the dog to Atlanta. Surely there are rescues closer to that who will step up???
> 
> 
> 
> *Note from me (Karen) I am worried that Deacon won't find a rescue!!!*
> *Don't know why Sooner would ask Adopt a Golden Atlanta to take Deacon?*


 
I'm disappointed to hear this really. I'm not sure I understand why Sooner isn't taking him in actually. I'll have to look over their website some more, but I wonder if they just have a full load and have difficulty placing their dogs in forever homes. I believe.. but haven't looked in a while that their adoption fee is $450... IMO that is rather steep for this area. I'm speaking more for SE OK - but its a rather poor area of the country. I've been looking forward to next school season as I think I will have a little more time to volunteer at Sooner rescue...

Anyway....I'm willing to do a leg of a transport for Deacon and trying to keep myself from just plain taking him home with me. I *think* I'd rather help transport him to a forever home though. 

It's Mother's Day and Deacon is safe for the moment. I think I will also try to find out more about him tomorrow, as well as get some more action for the remaining dogs in the shelter to get them safe as well.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Latest update from Tina, RE; Deacon and Sadie.*

Hi all....update:
Deacon has been placed! Sadie has been placed! We still have Travis and Noani at the shelter. Travis is a pretty good size, Noani is old.


***I sent Tina a msg. asking who is taking Deacon.

**If anyone has time pls email some rescues for Travis and Noani.
*


----------



## daisydogmom

Karen519 said:


> Travis is a pretty good size, Noani is old.
> 
> 
> ***If anyone has time pls email some rescues for Travis and Noani.*


Is Noani the lab? What a sweet face...


----------



## TiffanyK

Yes, Noani is the yellow lab.

I got a couple replies from the OK beagle rescue and they are trying to place the Basset hound(s).


Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

I emailed heartland lab rescue and am trying again to contact the other lab rescue here in OK, but their email addressed bounced when I tried last week and I have n't been able to find a phone number for them.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Latest..*

*Latest msg. from Tina
[email protected]*

Brenda Myeres took Deacon and someone from Heartland Rescue said they would take Noani if I can get her to OKC, so I am working on that. Travis is beautiful and big! 

Can Anyone help Tina get Noani to Okl. City? 

Here is mapquest from Sallisaw to Ok. City==it's 2 hrs. 27 mins.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/Sallisaw+OK/Oklahoma+City+OK/
We still must find rescue for the beaut. black Lab Travis!!!!


----------



## TiffanyK

I just got a message from heartland that they are taking in Naoni, but still trying to make room for her too and they need foster volunteers.

I can transport her to OKC! I wish they could take Travis in too. I'm going to be offline for most of the day today though. A friend was devastated in the tornados this weekend and I'm going over to help her with some computer issues among other things.

I still haven't been able to contact the other labrescue, but will try to find a phone number via 411 while I'm out today.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Tiffany*

Tiffany:

Let Tina and Randy know if you can help transport Noani and I did email them back and asked if they could take Travis too.

You're a great friend for going to help your friend!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Karen, have you posted this info on chatevo yet? I know your good about doing this, but with all the different breeds maybe posting them there will help save a dog or 10...


----------



## Karen519

*No I didn't post on Chatveo*

No I Didn't post on Chatveo.

Will You?

Thanks!!


----------



## TiffanyK

I'll email Tina and Randy now. I did tell Carol from Heartland rescue that I would do the transport and will talk with her in the morning about working out the details. I also asked if they'd be able to take Travis, but didn't hear back on that. I'll keep yall posted on anything I hear.

I never could get a phone number or a contact to reach on the Lab Rescue OK, Inc out of Tulsa 


Tiffany


----------



## C&B's Grizzly

is the golden still available? I'll take him or my mom will. This can't happen.


----------



## TiffanyK

C&B's Grizzly said:


> is the golden still available? I'll take him or my mom will. This can't happen.


 
Deacon is the golden and he has been taken in already. There are still 2 labs though 


Tiffany


----------



## C&B's Grizzly

hey tiff what other dogs are left. I might be able to talk him into it


----------



## TiffanyK

Here's the contact info for the shelter in Sallisaw

Tina Holman [email protected] 

*CONTACT ACO RANDY FREEMAN AT 918-315-1867 OR FFHS PRES. TINA HOLMAN AT 918-775-7172.*

Here is a link to the dogs available, but I don't think this page has been updated as several of them have been take in already. A few were taken into foster care, but still need homes and or rescues.

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...ontact=&name=&shelterid=OK172&sort=&preview=1

We do know that Travis, the large black lab is still at the shelter along with Naoni, the senior yellow lab. Heartland rescue will take naoni, but are also still trying to find a foster for her too. 

Tiffany


----------



## C&B's Grizzly

sorry... I'm on my phone so its hard to browse. Did deacon get adopted in a forever
home or is he in foster?


----------



## TiffanyK

C&B's Grizzly said:


> sorry... I'm on my phone so its hard to browse. Did deacon get adopted in a forever
> home or is he in foster?


I believe he was adopted into a forever home

Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Call Tina and Randy to see who still needs rescue or foster.*

*Call Tina and Randy to see who still needs rescue or foster.*

Tina 918-775-7172 [email protected]
Randy 918-315-1867 [email protected]


As far as I know beautiful Black Lab Travis, still needs Help!!!


----------



## TiffanyK

I am coordinating details for transporting Naoni tomorrow to OKC and talked with Carol from Heartland rescue. I told her taht I wasn't sure I could pick up Naoni and not Travis and would ask Tina more about Travis and his temperment... here is what Carol replied:

"I actually asked her about him yesterday (temperment) and she says he is a doll, just loves everyone and all dogs of all sizes - but pretty active ... I asked her for better pics because the ones on the site are just not very good - which could be why they are having problems having someone take him.

My problem is space.... My vet only has two quarantine pens - and I have two labs in them now.... and of course most of my fosters are taking a break for a bit, which makes things really hard for me.

If I can swing it at all, I will try and pull him too - I am just not sure how I can do that as of right now... but things change...."


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Tiffany*

Tiffany:

Do you mean you ight be able to taqke Travis or Heartland rescue would?

A man on Lab Forum named Alex Zawinsky has offered to donate for Travis, if a rescue or person can take him. Perhaps that would pay for a little boarding time.

05-12-2008, 09:13 AM #5 
azawinsky 

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/pls-save-senior-t7288890.html


Kim Sellers also offered to donate:
05-12-2008, 10:00 AM #6 
Kim Sellers 
Senior Dog



Join Date: Sep 2007
Location: PA
Posts: 1,016 
I will help with fees, also


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Cam'sMom has said she'll take the Labs, but she's in southern California, so transport might be a problem. She's had great success in placing the dogs she's rescued.


----------



## TiffanyK

Karen519 said:


> Tiffany:
> 
> Do you mean you ight be able to taqke Travis or Heartland rescue would?
> 
> A man on Lab Forum named Alex Zawinsky has offered to donate for Travis, if a rescue or person can take him. Perhaps that would pay for a little boarding time.


Heartland is considering taking him too. I will pass a long the donation offer and see if that will help them in taking him too. I told Heartland a couple times that I am really struggling with the idea of leaving Travis at the shelter, I don't think I can... but I also can't keep him right now.



Jackson'sMom said:


> Cam'sMom has said she'll take the Labs, but she's in southern California, so transport might be a problem. She's had great success in placing the dogs she's rescued.


It would be fantastic if we could coodinate a transport. I could pick him up for sure and do a leg of a transport to OKC or even a little west of OKC... that is if Heartland can't take him in.


Tiffany


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

TiffanyK said:


> Heartland is considering taking him too. I will pass a long the donation offer and see if that will help them in taking him too. I told Heartland a couple times that I am really struggling with the idea of leaving Travis at the shelter, I don't think I can... but I also can't keep him right now.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be fantastic if we could coodinate a transport. I could pick him up for sure and do a leg of a transport to OKC or even a little west of OKC... that is if Heartland can't take him in.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


 This would be so great. Not long ago, there was a transport on here from FL to S. Ca. so hopefully, from OK to CA would be doable. I know we have some CO and AZ people here. I'll be saying my prayers for these puppers.


----------



## TiffanyK

I just spoke with Carol from heartland again and they just have such limited space right now. She said that things may change by tomorrow and they might be able to take Travis, but probably not. If I can keep him at least a week, that might open space for them as well. We're trying to find out more about Travis and unless he's overly awful when I see him tomorrow - I'm not going to be able to leave him, so he's likely coming on a road trip to OKC so we can drop of Naoni and then home with me until we can get him placed.


Heartland said they will help me out in getting him placed if we don't get a transport worked out too and we'll have to get him vetted and neutered too. They are also going to put out some emails to see if they can help coodinate a transport.... assuming that Cam'sMom really can take him in. I'll find out a lot more about him tomorrow. I've left messages with both Tina and Randy to call back so we can finialize picking naoni and travis up in the morning.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Tiffany*

Tiffany:

Thank you so much for caring about Travis!!

I think I read he is good w/other dogs.

Anyway, I posted a msg. on Lab Forum to Alex and Kimm asking if they would still contribute to Travis vetting, etc., if a rescue doesn't take him outright.

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/pls-save-senior-t7288890.html?p=1963527506#post1963527506
Where would they send donations to Heartland or to a vet?


----------



## TiffanyK

Karen519 said:


> Tiffany:
> 
> Thank you so much for caring about Travis!!
> 
> I think I read he is good w/other dogs.
> 
> Anyway, I posted a msg. on Lab Forum to Alex and Kimm asking if they would still contribute to Travis vetting, etc., if a rescue doesn't take him outright.
> 
> http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/pls-save-senior-t7288890.html?p=1963527506#post1963527506
> Where would they send donations to Heartland or to a vet?


 
That is so awesome!!!! Thanks so much. I just asked Carole at Heartland this question and will post back what she replies. My vet here in town is really fairly inexpensive though, so we might just be able to coordinate vetting and neutering here in town while he's with us.... but lets see what Carole says and I'll let you know.

Chuck from OKbeagle said that they can temporarily keep a couple dogs in their quarintine for a few weeks, but can't be responsible for trying to place non beagles in their program. They were going to take the 2 bassets, but one has been placed already - so there is just one left. I feel bad about him too since I don't have any leads on getting him in a rescue or placed at the moment. They may keep Travis at their facility while we work on getting him in a rescue or placed somewhere too... waiting to hear from him as well.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Tiffany*

Tiffany:

I told Alex that you might foster Travis if he's ok with other dogs ,
so Travis might not be with a rescue right away and he said he is still ok with donating.

Let me know what you find out. The best scenario would probably be 
that the donations be made to a 501C3-that way they are tax deductible, 
but I am sure they would make donations to a vet if need be, even though donations to a vet AREN'T tax deductible


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I just sent Cam's Mom a PM asking if she's still willing to take the Lab/s.


----------



## TiffanyK

Karen519 said:


> Tiffany:
> 
> I told Alex that you might foster Travis if he's ok with other dogs ,
> so Travis might not be with a rescue right away and he said he is still ok with donating.
> 
> Let me know what you find out. The best scenario would probably be
> that the donations be made to a 501C3-that way they are tax deductible,
> but I am sure they would make donations to a vet if need be, even though donations to a vet AREN'T tax deductible


 
I will keep yall posted, of course. That's just so wonderful that donations are being offered to help Travis. I spoke with Carole for a long time this morning and there are so many questions we need to find out, but she's been working hard to get some help too. She said that she's still trying to make room for Travis, so she might not even know until i show up with him and Naoni tomorrow if she has room or not. I might also be bringing Dacquiri, the Basset to OKC tomorrow too and Carole has made some contacts with Basset rescue's to see if they can help - OKbeagles will house him for a couple weeks though.

Carole did mention that they'd help pay for getting travis vetted if I could keep him for a little while, so.. it sounds like we will finalize details like this tomorrow. He might come home with me and I might have to travel a little bit to get Travis vetted and neutered, but at least we know he's coming out of the Sallisaw shelter tomorrow morning at about 10am  I hope he's as sweet as they say he is and gets along good with Dax while he's here  

If he does come here, I'll be sure to get some really good photos of him so the local labrescue can help place him and maybe we can continue circulating his photo and getting him a home.

I'm thrilled that Naoni is going to a foster home that will keep her forever if she doesn't get adopted out. Carole said the foster family taking her in will give her lots of love and attention and are willing to keep her forever if need be. 

Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

Jackson'sMom said:


> I just sent Cam's Mom a PM asking if she's still willing to take the Lab/s.


 
GREAT! Thank you, I've been meaning to do that myself. There is just one left right now... Travis. Naoni has a foster family that is going to keep her forever 


Tiffany


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Cam's Mom is trying to get in touch with you, Tiffany. She e-mailed me a few minutes ago, but GRF was down and she hasn't been able to catch up with the thread and get up to speed about what's been transpiring.


----------



## Karen519

*Apology*

When I said two people from Lab Ret. Forum offered to make donations, I guess I wasn't very clear and want to apologize.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Karen519 said:


> When I said two people from Lab Ret. Forum offered to make donations, I guess I wasn't very clear and want to apologize.
> 
> Both of these people, Alex Zalinsky and Kimm Sellers are from Lab Ret. Forum.


Kim Sellers...Kimm is me on the LabForum, too. Unless she's Kimm on another Lab Forum. I'm speaking of Woody's place. 

I'd help out but I've over-extended by budget as of late.


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I'm sorry I guess I really screwed things up. Very Sorry, I didn't know that was you!

P.S. I don't know what Woody's Place is.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Karen519 said:


> Kimm:
> 
> I'm sorry I guess I really screwed things up. Very Sorry, I didn't know that was you!
> 
> P.S. I don't know what Woody's Place is.


Not a big deal Karen. I'm getting so antsy with all the stuff that's going on here that I was praying no one made an offer that I didn't because right now I can't. I certainly would if I could. 

Woody is the Admin I believe.


----------



## TiffanyK

Karen519 said:


> When I said two people from Lab Ret. Forum offered to make donations, I guess I wasn't very clear and want to apologize.


 
Not a problem at all!!!! Not counting on any "donations" with Travis anyway - meaning.. my choice to pull him if he's anything like the sweet dog that's been described was not based on any garauntee. I believe Heartland will do their best to help place him, I believe once I get him if I have to bring him home with me that I can get some good photos and offer some more info on his tempermant, etc... and we'll just go from there.

I'm starting to feel like a lot of things with this shelter are, at best, convoluted. I'm not sure I have the heart to post the latest list of dogs at the shelter as they have taken more in. We (everyone working on this here and other forums) had the list down to 7 or 9 dogs and it's back up to a higher number now with a handful of cats too. :doh: A little disheartening.

Karen - you've done an awesome job with all of this!!!!!! You've helped get so many dogs from that shelter safe!!!!

Heartland may still take Travis, but they might not know if they have room until tomorrow and they just got asked to take in 2 more adult lab's and a litter of puppies too! It's sad how many shelters and rescues are full right now.

I will certainly keep yall posted on Travis. What I have learned is this... He's been at the shelter for about 3 weeks. Seems to be a very loving sweet boy, with lots of energy and "hormones" whatever that means. He's great with other dogs (I hope he's fine with kids too). At this time he does not seem to exhibit any signs of sneezing, coughing or runny eyes. He was a stray that they picked up. No idea on age yet, but he will need to be vetted and neutered. Hubby won't be happy with me : but I'll bring him home tomorrow if needbe and get the boy vetted and nuetered myself if needbe and from there - when the pressure is off, I hope we can get him placed in a forever home. Heartland said that they will do their best to help place him, even if I take him home with me.


Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

I almost don't have the heart to post the latest list of dogs left at this shelter. I'm horrified. I'll be driving all day tomorrow, but I'm going to start a new thread asking for forum members to help... I think.

I hope to hear back from OKbeagles if they want me to pick up the basset hound or not.. otherwise I'm picking up Naoni and Travis, the 2 labs. Naoni definately has a forever home.


Tiffany


----------



## AmyinAr

Let me know if I can help transport, I'm not too far away!


----------



## metamorphosis

I wish I were closer, I would definitely help out...but that place called Kansas is between here and there. :doh:

Tiffany, thank you for all you are doing for these babies...they all deserve so much better than what they have now...it seems that the current shelter is very...hmm...unorganized...to put it nicely.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Tiff.... you're an angel. Thank you so much for all you're doing to help these poor dogs. Be safe tomorrow and get a good night's sleep tonight. I'll be saying some prayers that all goes smoothly.


----------



## TiffanyK

AmyinAr said:


> Let me know if I can help transport, I'm not too far away!


You know.. I hadn't even thought of AR rescues and shelters. Sallisaw is right there on the western AR border too. If you have the time to pull up some all animal rescues in AR and see if they can take any of the dogs in - that would be fantastic. I did searches on google first for OK animal rescues - started making calls and some of those rescues and shelters game me numbers for other rescues and shelters that I hadn't found online. Always ask if they know of any other rescues that might be able to help. I'll go ahead and post the list of dogs still left here.

I'm betting AR shelters and rescuse are going to be full just like OK ones are too though.....



metamorphosis said:


> I wish I were closer, I would definitely help out...but that place called Kansas is between here and there. :doh:
> 
> Tiffany, thank you for all you are doing for these babies...they all deserve so much better than what they have now...it seems that the current shelter is very...hmm...unorganized...to put it nicely.


I thought about starting a new thread, maybe I'll just post here. I'm so frustrated right now with this shelter and probably wouldn't have said anything if not for some rescue org's validating that it's not my newbie "naivety" that is bothering me on this deal... The shelter is STILL taking in more dogs and cats too. We got the number down to 7-9 dogs in the shelter and now it's back up to WOWZER....



Hello all....I just want to thank everyone that has helped in getting some of these doggies out of the shelter. Over the weekend we got LOTS more in and of course there are still some that are there. This will be my last email on them. They have to be out Friday 5pm. If anyone can help email me, please, and I will do what I can on my part. Thanks again for all that you do! I have pictures of everyone one of them, but it will be such a long email to add the pictures, no one will get it to load! So if there is something you are interested in just email me and I will be glad to send the picture! Or you can go to the webpage at http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OK172.html or go to www.ourfurryfriends.petfinder.com
they will be listed on either site.

Dogs at the shelter:

*China*...purebred chi...8 yrs old...all shots (probably spayed) small and chunky
*Matt*...rat terrier...male....young...approx 12 pounds
*Fozzie*...purebred jack russell terrier...wire hair....male....approx 15 pounds
*Carter*...purebred jack russell terrier...wire hair...totally vetted...male...12 pounds
*Bobby*...cute little blond thing....male....12 pounds
*Mimi*...min pin (red)...female...young....approx 12 pounds
*Lizzy*...australian shepherd (gorgeous)...female...totally vetted and trained...2 yrs
*Arnie*....husky/shepherd...male...young....totally vetted
*Bubba & Sissy*....boxer/staffordshire mix....totally vetted...young...male & female
*Scruffy*....wire haired terrier (so cute)...male...18 pounds
*Stewy*...corgi mix....male....young....15 pounds
*Abner*....english setter (blind)....male...senior
*Achillies*....pitbull terrier....male...totally vetted and trained...2 yrs
*Glen*....wirehaired terrier...male....15pounds...3 yrs
*Jozie*...pug/terrier...female...young...12 pounds
*Kebo*....bassett/boxer...male....adult
*Kippy*...staffordshire mix...female...young
*Nadia*....turkish dog...female...totally vetted and trained.....2 yrs 
*Piper*....purebred poodle...male...adult....10 pounds - *rescued*

Just in today so I don't know anything on them yet:
Mountain Curr
Pitbull white/brindle
*5 others that he didn't have time to tell me about!*



Cats turned in:

Russian blue type male-adult
Black and white manx bob tail female-teenager
Brown tabby female-baby
Cream/chocolate long hair (2) male-teenager
Grey tabby...needs to be a barn home...cannot touch it to find out sex 
-----------------------------

This list does NOT include the 2-3 dogs that I am picking up and transporting tomorrow morning... but does include a basset mix that OK beagle rescue said they would take in, but we've been told was placed already :doh:


It's not right, IMO that they are still taking in dogs to a rescue that is closing on Friday, possibly Thursday. State ordinances state that a stray must be held for 72 hours before being put down. Heartland rescue said that some cities can override state ordinances, but I just think this is all so wrong. Kill all the dogs/cats in the shelter - then what are they going to do for the 3 weeks the ACO is out of country.. then open the pound back up again in the weeks????? SO many people have worked so hard to get these animals placed. I'm more than "bummed" that they are still taking dogs in right now. 

I'm taking these numbers with me tomorrow and will call as I drive... I talked to the Tulsa SPCA and they said they were horrified at all of this and still hadn't heard from "intake" if they can take any in, but gave me the following numbers to call to discuss options to stop this shelter from killing dogs they are still taking in:

United States Humane Society
202-452-1100

Oklahoma SPCA
918-584-4767

Maybe if we all call - perhaps they can do something or tell us who to call and get some action to stop this shelter from killing these dogs and cats. With enough calls we might be able to become real thorns in thier butts.

I do think the phone numbers and request to launch a phone call campaign should be a different thread.... new post.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Tiffany, Cam's Mom, AmyinAir, Kimm, Jackson's Mom, etc., etc.*

You are all angels helping in any way you can!!!

Tina and Randy have their hands so full I am sure, but I'm getting really confused by the emails I'm getting from Tina.

Apparently there are two women Joanne and Shanna that pulled some of the shelter dogs and cats and are keeping them for the 3 wks. that Randy is away but they all need rescues yet, otherwise when Randy returns in 3 wks. they will end up back at this shelter.

In addition, the shelter has continued probably because they have to legally, to take in dogs, so there are now at least seven more dogs then were there this weekend!

I am Going to post the lists that Tina sent me, and please contact TIna or Randy with any questions on the. Tina just tryed to contact Abner, the blind dogs rescue in Little Rock, AR, today. I hope she is still rescuing him!!
At Joanne's:

Jozie
Glen
4 were picked up from her!

At Shana's:
China
Matt
Fozzie
Carter
Bobby
Mimi
Lizzy
Scruffy
Stewy

Both ladies have said that is rescues can take these then come Friday they will try to get out what is left if they have room.



Hello all....I just want to thank everyone that has helped in getting some of these doggies out of the shelter. Over the weekend we got LOTS more in and of course there are still some that are there. This will be my last email on them. They have to be out Friday 5pm. If anyone can help email me, please, and I will do what I can on my part. Thanks again for all that you do! I have pictures of everyone one of them, but it will be such a long email to add the pictures, no one will get it to load! So if there is something you are interested in just email me and I will be glad to send the picture! Or you can go to the webpage at http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OK172.html or go to www.ourfurryfriends.petfinder.com
they will be listed on either site.

Dogs at the shelter:

China...purebred chi...8 yrs old...all shots (probably spayed) small and chunky
Matt...rat terrier...male....young...approx 12 pounds
Fozzie...purebred jack russell terrier...wire hair....male....approx 15 pounds
Carter...purebred jack russell terrier...wire hair...totally vetted...male...12 pounds
Bobby...cute little blond thing....male....12 pounds
Mimi...min pin (red)...female...young....approx 12 pounds
Lizzy...australian shepherd (gorgeous)...female...totally vetted and trained...2 yrs
Arnie....husky/shepherd...male...young....totally vetted
Bubba & Sissy....boxer/staffordshire mix....totally vetted...young...male & female
Scruffy....wire haired terrier (so cute)...male...18 pounds
Stewy...corgi mix....male....young....15 pounds
Abner....english setter (blind)....male...senior
Achillies....pitbull terrier....male...totally vetted and trained...2 yrs
Glen....wirehaired terrier...male....15pounds...3 yrs
Jozie...pug/terrier...female...young...12 pounds
Kebo....bassett/boxer...male....adult
Kippy...staffordshire mix...female...young
Nadia....turkish dog...female...totally vetted and trained.....2 yrs 
Piper....purebred poodle...male...adult....10 pounds

Just in today so I don't know anything on them yet:
Mountain Curr
Pitbull white/brindle
5 others that he didn't have time to tell me about!


Cats turned in:

Russian blue type male-adult
Black and white manx bob tail female-teenager
Brown tabby female-baby
Cream/chocolate long hair (2) male-teenager
Grey tabby...needs to be a barn home...cannot touch it to find out sex
The ones that Shana took are not in danger of dying Friday but will be if they have to go back in three weeks, same as the ones that Joanne took. No other femal lab there, all the labs (right now) are gone. Noani leaves tomorrow. Not sure why it is showing one, maybe hit refresh to make sure it is update. Ones at Shanas are mostly the small ones.


----------



## Karen519

*AmyinAir*

AmyInAir:

Please call & email Tina and Randy and tell them you can help with transport.
I am sure you would be saving lives!!!


*Tina 918-775-7172 [email protected]
Randy 918-315-1867 [email protected]*


----------



## Karen519

*Today's Update From Tina*

*Here is today's update from Tina. I am especially worried about the Senior
Blind English Setter -the rescue who said they would save him is not calling Tina back!!! Tina said he is shaking in his cage!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10815197
UPDATE ON POUND DOGS: May 14
*To see the ones go to:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OK172.html 
www.ourfurryfriends.petfinder.com
they will be listed on either site.
*Tina 918-775-7172 [email protected]
Randy 918-315-1867 [email protected]

Dogs at the shelter:* 
China...purebred chi...8 yrs old...all shots (probably spayed) small and chunky(spoken for but not picked up yet)
Matt...rat terrier...male....young...approx 12 pounds
Fozzie...purebred jack russell terrier...wire hair....male....approx 15 pounds
Carter...purebred jack russell terrier...wire hair...totally vetted...male...12 pounds
Bobby...cute little blond thing....male....12 pounds
Mimi...min pin (red)...female...young....approx 12 pounds 
(spoken for but not picked up yet)
Lizzy...australian shepherd (gorgeous)...female...totally vetted and trained...2 yrs
Arnie....husky/shepherd...male...young....totally vetted
Bubba & Sissy....boxer/staffordshire mix....totally vetted...young...male & female
Scruffy....wire haired terrier (so cute)...male...18 pounds
Stewy...corgi mix....male....young....15 pounds
*Abner....english setter (blind)....male...senior
(this one is still there and SO SAD!!!!)*Achillies....pitbull terrier....male...totally vetted and trained...2 yrs
Glen....wirehaired terrier...male....15pounds...3 yrs
Jozie...pug/terrier...female...young...12 pounds
Kebo....bassett/boxer...male....adult
Kippy...staffordshire mix...female...young
Nadia....turkish dog...female...totally vetted and trained.....2 yrs 
Piper....purebred poodle...male...adult....10 pounds (rescued)
Mike.....mountain Curr...male....young...beautiful boy
Dunnit...dogue de boreaux mix....young....wow, beautfiful boy
Annie...american bulldog mix....young....female

*Cats turned in:*

Russian blue type male-adult
Black and white manx bob tail female-teenager
Brown tabby female-baby
Cream/chocolate long hair (2) male-teenager
Grey tabby...needs to be a barn home...cannot touch it to find out sex


----------



## AmyinAr

Karen519 said:


> AmyInAir:
> 
> Please call & email Tina and Randy and tell them you can help with transport.
> I am sure you would be saving lives!!!
> 
> 
> *Tina 918-775-7172 [email protected]
> Randy 918-315-1867 [email protected]*


thanks! Done!
This whole thing just hurts my head and my heart :no:


----------



## Cam's Mom

Anyone heard from TIffany yet?

Margaret


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Cam's Mom said:


> Anyone heard from TIffany yet?
> 
> Margaret


 
I was wondering the same. I think I remember reading that she thought she would be driving all day today. Bless her heart.


----------



## Karen519

*No nothing from Tiffany yet!*

Nothing nothing from Tiffany yet-she probably is still driving!!


----------



## Karen519

*To Tiffany and All:*

Tiff: Don't forget AmyInAir is willing to help transport!!

Yes, if anyone can look up Arkasnas shelters and email them please do.
I have to go out tonight so won't get any chacen.

Here is latest msg. from Tina. The Blind English setter Abner has rescue!

UPDATE ON POUND DOGS: May 14

*I know each one on the list are wonderful and all deserve the chance to live but there are a few that are very sweet and have been altered already and if there is room anywhere, please consider them! They are:

Carter
Nadia
Achillies
Bubba & Sissy
Arnie
Lizzy* Australian Shepherd

Please call & email Tina and Randy 
I am sure you would be saving lives!!!

Tina 918-775-7172 [email protected]
Randy 918-315-1867 [email protected]


To see the ones go to:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OK172.html 
www.ourfurryfriends.petfinder.com
they will be listed on either site.

*Dogs at the shelter:*

China...purebred chi...8 yrs old...all shots (probably spayed) small and chunky(rescued)
Matt...rat terrier...male....young...approx 12 pounds
Fozzie...purebred jack russell terrier...wire hair....male....approx 15 pounds (rescued)
Carter...purebred jack russell terrier...wire hair...totally vetted...male...12 pounds (rescued)
Bobby...cute little blond thing....male....12 pounds
Mimi...min pin (red)...female...young....approx 12 pounds 
(rescued)
Lizzy...australian shepherd (gorgeous)...female...totally vetted and trained...2 yrs
Arnie....husky/shepherd...male...young....totally vetted
Bubba & Sissy....boxer/staffordshire mix....totally vetted...young...male & female
Scruffy....wire haired terrier (so cute)...male...18 pounds(rescued)
Stewy...corgi mix....male....young....18 pounds (rescued)
Abner....english setter (blind)....male...senior
(rescued)
Achillies....pitbull terrier....male...totally vetted and trained...2 yrs
Honey...redbone mix...female....adult
Glen....wirehaired terrier...male....15 pounds...3 yrs(rescued)
Jozie...pug/terrier...female...young...12 pounds
Kebo....bassett/boxer...male....adult
Kippy...staffordshire mix...female...young
Nadia....turkish dog...female...totally vetted and trained.....2 yrs 
Piper....purebred poodle...male...adult....10 pounds (rescued)
Mike.....mountain Curr...male....young...beautiful boy
Dunnit...dogue de bordeaux mix...male...young
Annie...american bulldog mix...female...young


*Cats turned in:*

Russian blue type male-adult
Black and white manx bob tail female-teenager
Brown tabby female-baby
Cream/chocolate long hair (2) male-teenager
Grey tabby...needs to be a barn home...cannot touch it to find out sex


----------



## TiffanyK

Hi Everyone! I'm home nearly 11 hours later... I'm SOOOOOOO thrilled to tell yall that Heartland Lab Rescue took in Travis (The lg. Black Lab) with a smile as soon as they saw him! Sorry if this post is scattered thoughts and if I end up posting again soon with stuff I forgot.

Actually... this might take a few minutes to post, so let me just start with - I'M home, everything went SOOOO well and I'm hoping that we get the Basset Boxer, Kebo placed on Friday too. I have to quickly email a few crappy photos I got of him to a lady that needed to see he looks mostly Basset. BRB with details....(so much to fill in)

BTW, Karen - for anyone who wants to donate for Travis I know it would be so VERY, VERY, VERY appreciated. Donation info can be found on their website at Heartland Lab Rescue . I cannot believe how hard Carole worked to get room for Travis, especially when she heard from me while I was at the shelter that he is such a sweet and loving boy, who also clearly had obedience training. With little effort he heeled, sat and laid down when I told him to - and when Reandy and i went to load him in the van Randy said "load up" and he hoped right in with a smile. We didn't know if she'd be able to take him into Heartland Lab Rescue today or not as she did an intake of 17 labs this morning - has taken in 21 labs since Monday morning!!!! I think she's a saint as I watched her loving on Naoni and Travis when I brought them in to one of her vets offices. She took me to the back and showed me at least 10 of the vets they have there right now being vetted and altered and she loved on each one of them as she showed them to me. Sweet lady who works VERY hard with her lab rescue!


Tiffany


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Tiffany... that's great news. And what a wonderful woman to meet. I think you're both angels !!!


----------



## TiffanyK

I'm still back and forth on a flurry of emails trying to figure out some last details on dogs that are left, dogs that are going to be transported (and by who and to where) on Friday.... I'll try to get a coherent update posted ASAP. 

At the last minute, I got the OK to pick up Dacquiri. That OK didn't come in until after I loaded up the two labs  OKbeagles offered to house the 2 bassets while a 3rd person (maureen) is going to get them in a Basset rescue. We didn't know if Kebo, the other basset mix was still at the shelter and had been told he was rescued already, but when I got there - he was there too. We did our best to get photos texted and emailed FROM the shelter to Maureen to get an OK for me to take Kebo too, but we couldn't get in touch with her in time. We knew there was a transport going on Friday though, so got photos sent and hope he'll be able to catch that hop. I'm sorting that now, but might need some help on a transport with him.

I spotted a GORGEOUS, stunning Chesapeake Bay Retriever female that was just picked up yesterday. We got word that she was part of the transport on Friday, but I'm trying to confirm that as well.

SO... today - I left at 8am, bot to Sallisaw at 10:30 - spent some time there with trying to make calls, get photos taken and emailed and left with Naoni, Travis and Dacquiri. All sweet dogs - I'm so happy they are all going to be safe forever one way or another. I met Carole at their vets office (super impressed with their vet too) in OKC. Talked with Chuck from OKbeagles and decided to just take Dacquiri to his WONDERFUL facility down near Norman and then headed home. Dacquiri got lots of compliments too, she's gorgeous and VERY sweet. She rode with her head in my lap the whole ride. Travis wanted to sit in my lap so I got him snuggled in on the way back seat of my van with Naoni and the two labs snuggled and slept for the ride.

I didn't see a single un-lovely dog at the shelter either  I could have taken them all if I had the room. Well, actually the pit-bulls make me nervous, so ... but they were also nice looking animals.

Abner, the blind setter really is a sweet dog too!!!! I saw her, pet her and was so sad to learn the person who said they were taking her hadn't gotten in touch with them as of about noon today.


Tiffany


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Congratulations and thank you for a wonderful day's work saving so many dogs. And of course, special thanks to all the rescues who scrambled to take in so many dogs at the last second. Great job!!


----------



## TiffanyK

I'm so impressed how many people aer involved in this and are helping right to the last minute!

I met Randy today - he seems like such a genuine, caring man for these dogs. He helped me load the 3 dogs, and spent some time petting them and bragging that they are good dogs. I watched him give each of the dogs attention while we went to get the ones I was taking. He also showed me a few in particular, the Chessie was one of them he seemed particularly fond of. She was GORGEOUS too.

I got this reply from "Cheryle with Forever Friends" regarding the transport on Friday. I'd asked who was being transported where and if they'd be able to make room for at least the Basset if we are able to coordinate getting him placed... she wrote:

"I am waiting to hear from Tina. And yes, the Chessie is going back to Tara of Safe Haven. There are some small dogs going to Kim of OkSaveADog in Prague and some other dogs going to another rescue in Bethany. I asked Tina for a list as I am going to have to plan my crate situation...thank goodness for having a Durango!"

I hope to get a final answer and list ASAP, as well as word from Maureen about the Basset and if he'll be able to get in the rescue too. WIll keep yall posted and we may still need some help in transports.

BTW, the Redbone mix is a really outstanding looking dog and seemed very responsive to Randy as he gave it attention. This was another one that Randy pointed out in particular (Honey, I think is her name) and there is a Mtn. Curr that is also another really good looking dog....

Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

OK - I am officially wiped out and crashing. I've emailed back and forth a whole lot to finalize, I hope.. the list of dogs in need of immediate help from being PTS on Friday.... and here they are:

*Kebo*....bassett/boxer...male....adult
*Kippy*...staffordshire mix.e...young..female
*Mike*.....mountain Curr...male....young...beautiful boy
*Dunnit*...dogue de bordeaux mix...male...young
*Annie*...american bulldog mix...female...young

To see them go to:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OK172.html 
www.ourfurryfriends.petfinder.com
they will be listed on either site.

I may well have someone that will get Kebo in the Basset Rescue, which means he needs to get to Newcastle, OK (near Norman, south of OKC).

Of the above, the only one I know that I saw was Mike, the moutain curr and I'm having a hard time not bringing him home with me actually - he's really a good looking curr.

I just double checked though, because i don't think that Honey, the redbone mix is safe yet. :doh:

If anyone can check shelters/rescues in AR and othe neighboring states, TX maybe? MO? I think we've exhausted OK shelters and rescues at this point  But I'm going to follow up one last time with the Tulsa SPCA tomorrow too. Thanks everyone!

Tiffany


----------



## WLR

Some pastor.......


----------



## TiffanyK

A couple updates this morning:

Abner - the blind setter is safe
Lizzy - the aussi shep/catahoula has a home in OKC

Here is Travis on Heartlands website
http://heartlandlabrescue.com/index.php?action=listingview&listingID=275

They are vetting and nuetering him quick so they can get him in the Big Black Dog Adoptathon on Saturday that they are having.

Tiffany


----------



## mylissyk

Tiffany you are an angel


----------



## Karen519

*Rescue needed for Bubba & Sissy...*

Can someone pls. try to find a rescue for Bubba and Sissy.

Think they are Boxer/Staffordshire X couple-male and female!!

Bubba & Sissy

*To see the ones go to:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OK172.html 
www.ourfurryfriends.petfinder.com
they will be listed on either site.*
Please, Please any dogs or cats not taken into rescue will be put to sleep on Friday, May 16!! Tina is begging for the life of Lizzy, Australian Shep. She is already altered and very sweet!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10792843

*Please contact Tina and Randy Right away if you can help!!

Tina 918-775-7172 [email protected]
Randy 918-315-1867 [email protected]*


----------



## AmyinAr

I contacted an Aussie rescue in ST Louis about Lizzy, I'll look around for a rescue for the other 2 now ...


----------



## AmyinAr

Do Bubba and Sissy have dif names on petfinder? there are 3 Staff mixes on there ... none with those names


----------



## TiffanyK

Here is the latest list I have, not sure it's much different from what I have posted already but....

*These will be PTS tomorrow night:*

*Mike*....breed is in question (very sweet natured, good with all others) _at the pound_
*Annie*...amercian bulldog mix (just a big happy playful girl) _at the pound_
*Dunnit*...dogue de bordeaux mix (very calm and laid back, good looking boy) _at the pound_
*Honey*...redbone mix...(friendly and active, very agile - must be those long sexy legs!!!) 
_at the pound_
*Kippy*...staffordshire...(she is the one that she and her 4 babies were left in a crate that will hold two small puppies, barley...amazing they were alive...she is very quiet and sweet natured) _at the pound_
*Kebo*...basset/boxer...(good boy who likes to talk, good with all others that he has been with) _at the pound_


*The following are safe from being PTS tomorrow, but still need rescues:*


*Bubba & Sissy*...boxer/staffie mixes...(they are alot smaller in person, very playful and happy, don't meet a stranger) _Safe place but still needs a rescue_
*Achilles*....pitbull terrier...(totally trained, extreme good manners, laid back) _at the pound still but we have a safe place for 3 weeks_
*Nadia*....turkish....(totally trained, good manners, but seems to be pretty playful) _at the pound still but we have a safe place for 3 weeks_

*This one has a foster as of a few minutes ago:*

*Arnie*...husky/shepherd mix....(cool guy, vetted and happy to see everyone) _Safe place but still needs a rescue_


Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

AmyinAr said:


> Do Bubba and Sissy have dif names on petfinder? there are 3 Staff mixes on there ... none with those names


I emailed Tina asking where their photos are or where their info is on petfinder. Will let you know as soon as I hear back on that.


Tiffany


----------



## AmyinAr

great news on Lizzy, I'll retract that email oops!


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy: I'm not sure if Lizzy has a rescue or just a foster, so hopefully someone will answer you.

I will ask about Bubba and Sissey. COuldn't find them either.


----------



## Karen519

*Bubba, Sissy and Kippy..*

Here are Bubba, Sissy and Kippy.
They are American Staffordshire Terriers.
Lets find them a rescue!!!

Bubba & Sissy....boxer/staffordshire mix....totally vetted...young...male & female..Safe!!! Still needs rescued!
Kippy...staffordshire mix...young..female

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10715208
Bubba

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10715215
Sissy

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10815282
Kippy

Please call & email Tina and Randy 
I am sure you would be saving lives!!!

Tina 918-775-7172 [email protected]
Randy 918-315-1867 [email protected]


To see the ones go to:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OK172.html 
www.ourfurryfriends.petfinder.com
they will be listed on either site.


----------



## TiffanyK

Just in, Lizzy is going to a rescue!

A private person (meaning not rescue, but forever home) contacted the shelter about Kebo and said they would be in to the shelter tonight to take him to his new home. I'm so happy to hear this and hope hey do make it in and give him a good home! Randy said he will email me when they show up to let me know for sure. I'll post an update as soon as I hear.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Tiffany*

Tiffany:

That is so great. Let us know if Kebo's family come for him and I'm very happy about Lizzy-what a beauty!!
I've beem emlg. for these dogs all day. 
Alll Paws crossed.

AmyInAir: Hoping you can help Tiffany!! She would love it!!


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy:

I found Sissy and Buddy and Kippy..
Let me find again


----------



## TiffanyK

Randy said he is working until 10pm tonight and the people asking for himto hold kebo for them said they would be there before then to pick him up. They already have one Basset hound of their own and wanted to add Kebo to their family. I'm excited and keeping my fingers crossed and will surely let yall know the second I hear he's been picked up. This guy stole my heart along with the 3 I transported - so I am hopeful and Iknow there are a lot of people that will be thrilled to know he's found a forever home!


Tiffany


----------



## AmyinAr

I've been in touch with Tina and she knows I'm willing to come down today, I hope I get a call if I'm needed!


----------



## Karen519

*Just Got Another Update*

*GOT THIS from Shana:
Shana Garner [[email protected]]

Please Help Dunnit and Honey!!!!
Honey...redbone mix...female....adult
Dunnit...dogue de bordeaux mix...male...young




*Hey all...
Tina left my house about 45 min ago. She has a load but they are packed good! I am going to miss some of these babies! She is delivering some absolutely wonderful, beautiful, healthy, happy babies!

The cats are safe for now still in Sallisaw. There is a building they put them in but it too will be emptied for renovation so anybody still wanting to adopt them just let us know. The kittens went today with her to a rescue that can finish feeding them until they are able to survive. E mail ASAP to reserve your cat!

MORE IMPORTANTLY!!!! Dunnit and Honey are still at the pound. They will be PTS tomarrow if still there. There is nothing wrong with them ~Dunnit is just BIG and Honey can get out of the pen but only because she wants to be inside with her people so if you want her inside she would be fine.


----------



## TiffanyK

AmyinAr said:


> I've been in touch with Tina and she knows I'm willing to come down today, I hope I get a call if I'm needed!


I think they got loaded today, but I am definately keeping you in mind too as I am still hopeful I will hear from a rescue on any of the remaining dogs.

Thanks so much for your help amy! It's not over yet.. not until the last dogs are out of there and I believe we have until tomorrow night now.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy:

Thanks so much for offering to help. I am sure that they all can use you!!

It seems at the moment from what Tiffany said that all of the dogs and cats will be safe. We still probably have to find a bunch of them a rescue to go to but they're safe at least for 3 wks.

You are all AWESOME!


----------



## TiffanyK

I'm really beside myself excited to say that all of the cats and dogs from this shelter are officially SAFE!!!! Yes, several of them still need rescues and are in temp homes to keep them from being PTS tomorrow, but all safe! I'm in awe of all the people that stepped in to help and all the networking done to get all of these dogs and cats placed and safe!

Kebo went to a forever home today via a foster that is keeping him for the weekend!

Dunnit was placed in a forever home officially today, but has arrangements made to actually be picked up on Monday morning! He is going to a family that has another pitt mix.

Honey is the last one at the shelter and possibly the sweetest dog I've met in a long while (outside of goldens that is)  We are still deciding if she's coming here with me for a little while or going straight to a forever home in AR.. ....

But Amy is an angel.. she 's been on standy for days on what to do as far as transporting. At the moment we are planning that she is going to transport Honey to me to foster along with 2 kitties I'm going to rescue tomorrow evening. We're planning to meet in Checotah, OK. she is also willing to meet me back in Checotah next week to transport Honey to a forever home in AR as long as that works out for Honey and as long as I don't fall in love with honey myself : Yall know that my Nala is a gr/Walker hound mix and if they just bond and we love this girl, it will be hard to let her go.. which is why I would be terrible at fostering in general 


Tiffany


----------



## AmyinAr

sooooo glad this is ending well! See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Amy and Tiffany...*

Amy and Tiffany:

I just have to say that both of you Ladies are just an inspiration and a breath of fresh air!! It seems your willingness to save homeless urchins is boundless. My Husband used to call our Rescued Samoyed Girl, a little Urchin!! Munchkin was so GRATEFUL!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Angels..............................Don't be surprised if you are not called upon again.


----------



## TiffanyK

I'm actualy getting excited about this. I have my van loaded and ready to go whenever I get a call or email from Amy that it's time to meet up  This time I'm not going to forget the memory card for my camera and will post back here tonight with photos and all.

I'm completely in awe of how many people stepped in on this and got all of the animals from this shelter saved.

Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Tiffany*

Tiffany:

We can't wait for an update and pictures. Please give Honey a big hug!!

I hope that Dunnit is adopted.


----------



## AmyinAr

Success! Honey and 2 cats are in Tiff's safekeeping, I have pics to post later! I even got to meet Dax! What a great afternoon for Honey!

there was only one dog left at the shelter (a pittie/mastiff? mix) and my DH and I were assured that someone was coming from Springdale tomorrow to get him.

Thanks to all who helped this shelter out!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bless you guys. what a fantastic job you've done this week !!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Amy and Tiffany*

Amy and Tiffany:

Thank you both so much!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Can wait for the update. You, Tiff, and whoever else was involved with this did an incredible job!!! You do realize you've saves some lives...


----------



## TiffanyK

Hey all - I'm sorry it's taken so long to post that I'm home... but we are home and I think everyone is settled in perfectly! I'll get some more (better) photos of Honey tomorrow, I promise... we had some minor issues when we got home to deal with :

Honey really is a, incredibly sweet girl! She got along so well with my dogs and all of my kids! She got to go out on a really nice long walk on leash for now and is settled down right now in a semi-make-shift kennel with a yard and greehouse shelter because she does seem to have kennel cough, so I wanted to give her lots of space, but quarantime her some from general lounging and laying around areas with the other dogs for the moment.... but she's not cut off from us at all either and we've been spending LOTS of time with this sweet girl.

Amy is an angel and it was so great to meet her and her husband - brief as it may have been! I snapped a couple photos, but I'm hoping that Amy got some better ones for us! These cats are precious too, btw.. but we are having some major allergy issues right now, which I am totally bummed about. They're just the sweetest, most laid back cats and are curled up together in a place I have made for them in the kitchen since I'm not sure how to deal with the allergy issue just yet.

so many people worked so hard on saving the animals at this shelter. It's all really wonderful! I'm looking VERY forward to hearing that Dunnit is picked up on Monday morning. I'm just going to trust that it does work out for him - but there are still people working to make sure there is a solid plan B in place in case.

Me looking like such a slob (LOL) - Amy with Honey in the crate and Dax...










Terrible pic of Honey & Dax checking out the cats just before we took off...










Seth and Angel with the kitties....









Amy (the angel) with Dax ....










Tiffany


----------



## metamorphosis

Tiffany...thank you for sharing the pictures...it is so good to know that all of those sweet animals are safe...thanks to you and the others that worked so hard to make sure it happened.

It is also nice to see Dax...since he sort of became all of ours for a while there 
Amy...you must have felt like you met a rockstar.


----------



## Karen519

*Amy and Tiffany*

Amy and Tiffany:

You both are the Dog and Cat Angels!!

Everyone needs a good nights sleep now!!!


----------



## TiffanyK

A good nights sleep is SOOOO in order!!! I'm smiling so big right now. Honey really is such a sweet girl and I've never seen a dog smile so much as she's been, really! 


Amy is the first GRF member that Dax has gotten to meet! things were a little hectic for Dax with a new dog in his van and 2 kitties, but he was a happy boy. I hope Dax gets to meet lots more GRF members too!!!!!


Tiffany


----------



## metamorphosis

Well Tiffany...if you and Dax ever make it up this way (or if we are ever going through OK)...I am sure that Karma would love a playdate with your little man.

She met her first Golden Puppy today on our morning walk...she immediately laid down in the grass to let him play as rough (or as gentle) as he wanted to...he was a month older than her...it was precious.


----------



## FranH

Tiffany.......you guys did a great job!! It's so nice to know that so many animals were saved


----------



## TiffanyK

metamorphosis said:


> Well Tiffany...if you and Dax ever make it up this way (or if we are ever going through OK)...I am sure that Karma would love a playdate with your little man.
> 
> She met her first Golden Puppy today on our morning walk...she immediately laid down in the grass to let him play as rough (or as gentle) as he wanted to...he was a month older than her...it was precious.


 
Never been to NE - but it would be cool to see! Dax really seems to get a long so well with other dogs so far. And if you ever come anywhere near OK - Hope you'll let us know!

Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK

FranH said:


> Tiffany.......you guys did a great job!! It's so nice to know that so many animals were saved


Thanks so much! It's awesome so many animals were saved! I'm really thankful that Karen posted this since I wouldn't have heard of it otherwise. I don't feel like I did that much compared to some of the people off of GRF that worked really hard, but I'm proud that I was a part of it. Appreciate Amy tons too!!!!!


Tiffany


----------



## AmyinAr

It was too fun to meet Dax, such a celebrity! I will get pics up when I get back to Fayetteville tomorrow. Sorry to hear about the alergies Tiff =(


----------



## AndyFarmer

I'm speachless....GOOD JOB GUYS!!!! Welcome to the world of rescue!!!!


----------



## TiffanyK

AmyinAr said:


> It was too fun to meet Dax, such a celebrity! I will get pics up when I get back to Fayetteville tomorrow. Sorry to hear about the alergies Tiff =(


 
Look forward to your pics since I'm thinking they will be better! That's so funny on Dax too. Hmmmm.. I hope he isn't taking after my 12 year old son (the photographer with our camera's today) with "negative attention works for him" :  No... Dax is a good boy  Did you notice how good he did off leash today :

Thanks so much for everything today Amy! It was great to meet a fellow GRF'r and hubby!

Tiffany


----------



## Claire's Friend

Great job all of you !!!!:You_Rock_:thanks::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Karen519

*Amy and Tiffany*

Amy and Tiffany:

Thanks for saying you're glad I posted about this shelter here, because I almost didn't. For one thing it seemed like such an insurmountable task and because it was in OK, and I couldn't remember if I'd seen anyone from OK on here. Well, you two girls just took the ball and ran with it!!!!:wave:
You did an amazing job and thank you to all on here that offered the moral support and kudos. That means so much!!!! 
:wavey:
*Tomorrow is my Birthday, my 29th again and again, and I couldn't have asked for a better gift than having all these precious animals safe.*


----------



## AmyinAr

Karen!!!! Happy Birthday!!!!!

I added pics in the pictures section!

Tiff : I hope you'll add your pics to my thread above, for some reason my camera didn't take when your son tried =(


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy:

Thanks for the Birthday wishes-I will look at the pictures!


----------



## TiffanyK

Happy Birthday Karen!

I am not good with the picture section I guess. I can't find your pics Amy??? I don't think I even know where to look actually :doh: :


Tiffany


----------



## AmyinAr

hehe, it's in golden retriever pictures - under Honey's transport this weekend 

here's a link, it might work ... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=36016


----------



## Merlins mom

Wow, I can't believe I missed this thread! I didn't read the whole thing, but you guys are amazing for getting all those dogs and cats outta there!! WTG!!!!! That was awesome!


----------

